# WAS Convention 2011



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The 2011 WAS convention will be held in Hawaii.
Details to follow.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You're tempting me:


----------



## yuccan (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you nailed down a date yet......wanna get that on my calendar and start selling to my beekeeping companions.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Still awaiting details for the convention. I will update as details become available.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Just wanting to do a bump on this and see if any further details have come out. When was last years approximately? This would be an excellent excuse for the wife and I to take a trip, eagerly awaiting the dates =)


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Aloha! from Hawaii 

Plans for the 2011 Western Apicultural Society Conference are well in hand. We are looking forward to 
welcoming everyone to the elegant Hapuna Beach Prince Hotel, which offers five-star accommodations and 
is located on one of the longest white sand beaches on the Island. There are four restaurants and a wide 
range of spa and recreational activities. Check it out online at http://www.princeresortshawaii.com/hapunabeach-
prince-hotel.php. 

Please note that CONFERENCE REGISTRATION FORMS need to reach WAS Treasurer Jim Bach by 
August 10th to get the earlybird rate, but HOTEL RESERVATIONS must be made by MARCH 31st to 
get the conference special rate ($139.00 per night plus $32.20 in tax and gratuity), buffet breakfast 
included. 

Call the hotel at 1-888-977-4623 or 808-880-1111 (local) and specify the WAS conference. Conference 
rates usually are not available online. After March 31st, rooms will be available on a first-come, forst-served 
basis and the rate may be higher (on the hotel website room rates start at $195/night). One night's deposit 
is required when reservations are made. Cancellations of reservations after fourteen (14) days prior to 
arrival (i.e. August 28th) and any no-shows will result in loss of deposit. Breakfast will NOT hbe included 
with bookings made after March 31st. 

We suggest you PHOTOCOPY the forms so you don't lose other information in the Journal. 

Conference Program 

Under the Hawaiian sun, the conference will host an array of topics and guest speakers. The program will 
cover four main areas of interest. 

(1) State of Hawaii Beekeeping: Hawaii offers one of the best places in the world to raise colonies for 
honey production and queen rearing. Successful beekeeping operations and methods will be explained as 
well as current honeybee projects in the state. 
(2) Alternatives to Conventional Beekeeping. A hot topic in Hawai'i, renowned alternative/organic 
beekeepers will be invited to talk about their methods. Speakers will be selected who can present data on the 
effectiveness of their methods. 
(3) New research. The latest completed research on a wide range of topics from Canada and the U.S. 
(4) Recovery and Rebuilding Colonies. Coping with colony losses, unfortunately, is another hot topic 
locally as well as in Canada and on the U.S. mainland. Experts will be invited to speak on methods to build 
up local stocks. 
In addition, to the program of speakers, this year's conference will include two excursions; one to Captain 
Cook on the leeward side of the island and the other to the Hamakua Coast on the windward side. Both 
excursions will feature visits to local apiaries and honey operations. They will occur concurrently so 
conference goers will have to decide which side of the island to visit. 

Air Travel 

Kona Airport (KOA) is the closest airport to the hotel. 

The best way to comparison shop for air fares is to go to ‘www.cheaptickets.com’ on the internet. They are 
really good, and push you on to test other discount ticket companies as well. 

The cheapest fares we found as this issue was going to print were on DELTA AIRLINES, through 
‘www.kayak.com’, for $407, including taxes and fees, though this flight makes three stops between Seattle 
and Kona. 


HAWAIIAN AIR showed as $438 (including taxes and fees) if you book online and fly out of Seattle; 
$625 out of Portland; $678 out of Los Angeles; and $696 from San Francisco. Hawaiian does not fly out 
of Vancouver BC so you would need to find a connector to use them. Bellingham airport, just minutes 
across the border into Washington, is excellent, has lots of parking space, and has the additional advantages 
of being very easy to get into and out of, and reducing the long security line-ups in Seattle. Great for any 
US connections from BC’s lower mainland. 

ALASKA AIR flying out of Seattle, via Los Angeles, is about $462 including taxes; $545 from 
Portland; $577 from Bellingham and $626 from San Francisco. Oddly enough, flying directly out of LA 
costs $730; $653 from Vancouver. There may be some additional service fees, especially for Canadians 
traveling via the US so check carefully. 

DELTA AIRLINES price out of Seattle is also about $462 -- flying on Alaska Air as their sister airline; 
$759 from LA; $674 from Portland and $704 from San Francisco; $645 from Vancouver. 

These flights assume arrival September 12th and departure September 16th, so are only an example of what 
is available. 

Bear in mind that it is some distance from Honolulu to Kona so those great deals you see advertised to 
Hawaii are only part of the picture. And the cheapest rates usually mean one or more stops and plane 
changes, non-refundable e-tickets etc. so research your travel options carefully. 

Canadians need PASSPORTS. 

Travel in Hawaii 

The conference hotels are a forty minute drive from the airport and twenty minutes from the nearest town, 
so are quite isolated. 

THERE IS NO SHUTTLE SERVICE available for air passengers to the hotel and back. The options are 
rental car or taxi. If you want a rental car, the best way is to go to 'www.Priceline.com' and take advantage 
of the 'Name your own price' option. You'll save a lot! If you aren't into negotiating, book your car at the 
same time as your flight if you need one. It is always cheaper to rent at the airport than in town later. 

There are reports that one needs to be extra vigilant about damage to rental vehicles from previous use, so 
check them out carefully before leaving the lot, including under the front and rear of the vehicle. 

If you plan to take a taxi, give your flight information to the hotel concierge (808) 880-1111 before 
leaving home and tell them that you want to take advantage of the WAS Conference discount with 
Hamakua Taxi Service. Outgoing, check at the concierge's desk in the hotel well in advance of departure. 

The taxi service operates 4 and 7 person vans. The cost of the trip ($75 plus tip and taxes) can be split 
among the total number of passengers. You may want to arrange with friends to share the cost of a taxi or 
rental vehicle. 

If you rent a vehicle from the airport: 

• As you leave the airport access road, turn left onto Queen Kaahumanu Highway 19 and drive north 
towards Kawaihae 27 miles or for about 30 minutes. 
• Half way there (or in about 15 minutes) you will come to a stoplight (near the Waikoloa Resort area). 
Continue north bound. 
• You are within 2 miles of the Hotel when you see signs for the small town of Puako. 

• Pass the state highway sign for Hapuna Beach State Park, go over the overpass and shortly thereafter, 
look for the entrance to Hapuna Beach Prince Hotel on the right side. 
• Enter this driveway and the guard will direct you to the hotel, located oceanfront. 
Second Annual Hawaiian Natural Honey Challenge 

The Second Annual Hawaiian Natural Honey Challenge will be held concurrently with the WAS 
Conference at the Hapuna Beach Prince Hotel. Persons attending the conference are invited to attend the 
public tasting Tuesday evening. There is a nominal fee for participation collected by the Big Island 
Beekeepers Association. 

Contact Cary Dizon, President, Big Island Beekeepers Association, P.O. Box 603, Kurtistown, HI 
96760, (808) 966-7421, [email protected] or the BIBA web site http://bibahawaiibees.org for more 
information. 

Come and enjoy the sweetness of Hawaii. It's an event not to be missed! 

Jenny Bach 
WAS 1st Vice President and Speaker Program Coordinator 




Complete conference Info:
http://groups.ucanr.org/WAS/Conference_Information/Conference_Details.htm


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Not that I find out it is next week I need to plan for Next year. This would be a great way to get my wife on a little vacation that is expense-able for my Business. I guess in a week they will tell us the dates for next year. Then again maybe not.


----------

